# trabalenguas



## Pauelo

Hola,

alguien sabe cómo traducir al francés "trabalenguas" ?

Gracias.


----------



## mickaël

Hola: 
En francés se dice *un virelangue.
*Saludos


----------



## Pauelo

Muchas gracias.


----------



## onlytime

Salut, buen día

No encuentro la traducción al francés de "trabalenguas". ¿Alguien la conoce?

Gracias


----------



## ninagirl

allitération


----------



## Red Frog

Quizá 'virelangue'?

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virelangue


----------



## josepbadalona

virelangue, sans hésiter !


----------



## atobar

boazjakin said:


> Buenos días, bonjour,
> "Légende urbaine" se entiende perfectamente.
> Saludos, au revoir!


 
Otra duda: ¿cómo se dice trabalenguas? Aparte de "Alliteration".


----------



## boazjakin

Hola, bonjour,
Trabalenguas=trompe-oreilles.
La verdad es que lo he oido poco.
Saludos, au revoir!


----------



## raidam

J'ai eu ce mot en interprétation il y a peu de temps. Trabalenguas possède deux traduction en français: soit virelangue, soit fourche-langue.

Bonne soirée


----------



## atobar

Gracias


----------



## Lausannois

Bonjour à tous!

je suis en train de faire un exercice de prononciaton en Français que je trouve vraiment difficile (imbuvable); en Espagnol je dirais qu'il s'agit de un ''travalenguas'', mot que je trouve fort joli en Espagnol mais que je ne suis pas capable de traduire proprement à Français pour m'en plaindre à mon instituteur...  

est-ce-que pourriez vous me aider avec la traduction au Français du mot 'travalenguas''?

Merci d'avance,
Lausannois


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

Hola Lausannois, 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virelangue

Wikipedia dice : *Virelangue* 

A mi me encantan 

Nos vemos


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola Lausannois,

Para encontrarlo en los diccionarios lo tienes que buscar como trabalenguas


----------



## l_DiNgO_l

pipasdegirasol said:


> Hola Lausannois,
> 
> Para encontrarlo en los diccionarios lo tienes que buscar como trabalenguas



Tienes razón pipasdegirasol

De hecho, el WR dice: 



> Diccionario Espasa Grand: español-francés français-espagnol © 2000 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid:
> 
> *trabalenguas*
> 
> m
> allitération ƒ


LinK 

Un saludo


----------



## Lausannois

Bonjour à tous!

merci beaucoup à tous pour votre aide et pour votre gentil correction 

À la prochaine!

Lausannois


----------



## GURB

Hola
_Pour qui sont ces serpents qui sifflent sur vos têtes_; ce magnifique vers de Racine est souvent cité comme exemple type d'allitération.
Il n'a rien, fort heureusement pour les acteurs qui interprètent le rôle d'Oreste, d'un virelangue (trabalenguas).
En espagnol l'exemple type de "aliteración" est ce vers de Garcilaso:_ En el silencio sólo se escuchaba/ un susurro de abejas que sonaba.
_Comme quoi il faut manier les bilingues avec la plus grande prudence.


----------



## Debaires

Cómo diríamos "Trabalenguas" en francais ?

No tengo contexto, sólo la palabra

No la he encontrado en los dicos, solo la palabra 
"Allitération"  ...pero no corresponde

Gracias por las respuestas ....si alguien la tiene


----------



## montseba

Yo creo que se dice virelangues, el que todavía me cuesta decir sin tener que pensármelo dos veces es: 
les chaussettes de l'archiduchesse sont-elles sèches, archi sèches...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

montseba said:


> Yo creo que se dice virelangues


 
Hay quien también le llama *casse-langue*.



montseba said:


> el que todavía me cuesta decir sin tener que pensármelo dos veces es:
> les chaussettes de l'archiduchesse sont-elles sèches, archi sèches...


 
Sin embargo, es muy fácil, mira:

"les chaussettes de l'archiduchesse sont-elles sèches, archi sèches"

¿Has visto? ¡A la primera!


----------



## Nanon

Je connaissais aussi "fourchelangue", mais il semble que le mot ait été utilisé dans la traduction de Harry Potter et lui soit désormais presque exclusivement consacré...


----------

